# 92 Inox pics



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Picked this one up from one of the other gun forums I belong to. Looks to be in great shape. I just put the grips on for pictures and added the "D" spring. I have a set of CT laser grips that will eventually go on it. The seller stated it was a 2001 model. Surely was well cared for. I am very pleased with it and am sure it will shoot great. As soon as the weather breaks I will try it out. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You did good! Glad to see you bought a used one and in great shape. So did I. The new ones have too many plastic parts, trigger, slide safety assembly, mainspring plug, magazine button and the guide rod. To make matters worse Beretta sells steel replacements for those whom they've pissed of by going to plastic. In our case used is definitely better.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

desertman, I was aware of that , and was quite pleased to see a used one in such condition. Glad to get this one. I think 600 bucks was a decent price, certainly not a steal but fair. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

got2hav1:
It would not surprise me if good used ones become more sought after than the new ones. Because of the fact that, what was once steel is now plastic. Kind of cheapens the new ones in my opinion. Yours looks brand new from the pictures. Mine looks to be in the same condition as yours, it also came with it's original hard plastic box, manuel and extra magazine. I polished the flats of the slide, barrel and all controls to a mirror finish which makes a nice contrast with the bead blasted finish on the rest of the gun. I don't remember what I paid for it or what the going price is for a good used one. But I'd say you got a pretty good deal, because of all that extra plastic I'll take a good used one over new any day.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed. I bet a lot of guys don't even realize the plastic parts are on their gun until they field strip it the first time. I didn't on my carbon steel version. Truth be told it didn't really bother me, but I do agree it cheapens the brand somewhat. I like this one better though! Stainless is just easier to take care of.


----------

